# Herramientas en PCB y algunas dudas en Isis Proteus



## SaulOmega (Jun 6, 2015)

Hola a todos estoy diseñando un circuito simple para controlar 2 motores y los hice en proteus pero ala hora de pasarlo a Ares hay algunos componentes que no tienen para ser puestos en PCB pero descubri como hacerlo la duda que tengo que es quiero encontrar unos componentes como los podria declarar o como se llaman en proteus para ponerlos como se ve en la imagen, y tambien tengo la duda que me aparecieron unos agujeros que se ven que tambien hay que perforarlos pero lo que veo es que van de la cara frontal a la cara de abajo pero como hago ahi conecxion solo soldo o le pongo un jumper que valla de arriba y abajo por favor necesito que me expliquen de favor


----------



## 1024 (Jun 7, 2015)

SaulOmega dijo:


> ............... ponerlos como se ve en la imagen, y tambien tengo la duda que me aparecieron unos agujeros que se ven que tambien hay que perforarlos pero lo que veo es que van de la cara frontal a la cara de abajo pero como hago ahi conecxion solo soldo o le pongo un jumper que valla de arriba y abajo por favor necesito que me expliquen de favor



Hola que tal, entiendo que lo que quieres es poner en la vista 3d tienes que buscar en la librería, hay tutoriales de como hacer, lo de unir pistas de dos caras es elaborado con un método profesional el true hold se ara con el método correspondiente sino tendra que ser soldado con un alambre.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 7, 2015)

Esos agujeros que se ven son llamados pads "thru hole" y básicamente lo que hacen es interconectar ambas caras del circuito impreso.

Los otros componentes encerrados en rojo son conectores, molex, headers, etc por mencionar algunos, lo importante es que el espaciado entre pines sea el mismo (no hay mucho problema pues están estandarizados).

Y por último, como opinión, si tienes pensado hacer ese circuito impreso por el método del planchado cambia el tamaño de los thru hole pues son muy pequeños y quizá te den problemas; estos se pueden conseguir pero lo que te recomiendo es que mejor utilices pedacitos de alambre para unir ambas capas del circuito impreso.


----------



## SaulOmega (Jun 8, 2015)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Esos agujeros que se ven son llamados pads "thru hole" y básicamente lo que hacen es interconectar ambas caras del circuito impreso.
> 
> Los otros componentes encerrados en rojo son conectores, molex, headers, etc por mencionar algunos, lo importante es que el espaciado entre pines sea el mismo (no hay mucho problema pues están estandarizados).
> 
> Y por último, como opinión, si tienes pensado hacer ese circuito impreso por el método del planchado cambia el tamaño de los thru hole pues son muy pequeños y quizá te den problemas; estos se pueden conseguir pero lo que te recomiendo es que mejor utilices pedacitos de alambre para unir ambas capas del circuito impreso.



como puedo cambiar el tamaño de los thru hole


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 8, 2015)

Una forma sencilla es haciendo click en el menú izquierdo donde vienen los pads, seleccionas "Round thru hole pad" y luego un tamaño, personalmente uso como estándar el C-60-30, click allí, verás que aparece la sombra del pad para colocar en el impreso. 

Lo colocas encimado de los pads pequeños que tienes y automáticamente se reemplazarán por el nuevo tamaño. Debes de centrar bien ambos pads.


----------



## kayroz (Jun 8, 2015)

Estos agujeros se llaman "vias" y sirven para conectar ambas caras del pcb, en este caso la de esas pistas  ,la forma de cambiar su tamano es, primero seleccionas la pista y das click con el boton derecho del mouse seleccionas "change via style" y seleccionas el tamano V60 es un buen tamano como lo dijo Daniel en el mensaje anterior.


----------



## SaulOmega (Jun 8, 2015)

gracias a ambos kayroz y daniel meza lo intentare y les dire el resultado gracias


----------

